# And your favorite movie quote is...?



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

Best Manly Movie Quotes - The 50 Best Manly Movie Lines

101 Most Manly Movie Quotes Ever

I saw this and it made me think. My favorites:

"Dying ain't much of a living, boy." -Clint Eastwood, The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)

"Never apologize, mister, it's a sign of weakness." -John Wayne, She Wore a Yellow Ribbon (1949)

"You see, in this world, there's two kinds of people, my friend - those with loaded guns, and those who dig. You dig." -Clint Eastwood, The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly (1966)

"AK-47 - the very best there is. When you absolutely, positively got to kill every motherf*cker in the room, accept no substitutes." -Samuel L. Jackson, Jackie Brown (1997)

"It's a hell of a thing killin' a man. Taking away all he's got and all he's ever gonna have." -Clint Eastwood

"Sounds like you've had a hard life. Good thing it's over." -Steve Austin

"No bastard ever won a war by giving his life for his country. He won it by making the other poor dumb bastard die for his country." -George C. Scott

"And now 'you' understand. Anything goes wrong, anything at all&#8230; your fault, my fault, nobody's fault&#8230; it won't matter - I'm gonna blow your head off. No matter what else happens, no matter who gets killed I'm gonna blow your head off." -John Wayne

"Forgiveness is between them and God. It's my job to arrange the meeting." -Denzel Washington

"I don't know who you are. I don't know what you want. If you are looking for ransom I can tell you I don't have money, but what I do have are a very particular set of skills. Skills I have acquired over a very long career. Skills that make me a nightmare for people like you. If you let my daughter go now that'll be the end of it. I will not look for you, I will not pursue you, but if you don't, I will look for you, I will find you and I will kill you." -Liam Neeson


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

"People should not be afraid of their governments. Governments should be afraid of their people." - V, "V for Vendetta"

If any here have not seen that movie, you need to. I feel it was missed by most people.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

"Get off my lawn." -Walt Kowalski (Clint Eastwood), Gran Torino

...spoken while squinting down the sights of a Garand 30.06 rifle.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## littleblackdevil (Jun 29, 2013)

"Consider this a divorce!" -Arnold Schwarzenegger in Total Recall (The real Total Recall)


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

I don't think I would have been in a hurry to put a bullet in Sharon Stone's head. Maybe after a 1/2 hour or so.


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

These are a few of mine.

I wouldn’t make it a habit of calling me that son- John Wayne Cowboys

Say hello to my little friend! —Al Pacino, Scarface 

Hello. My Name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die. —Mandy Patinkin

You call that a knife? That’s not a knife. This is a knife. —Paul Hogan

Excellent! Bill and Ted

and I know its not a movie but

Oh my god, you killed Kenny- almost every Southpark episode


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

"Today is a good day to die". Crazy Horse before the little Bighorn battle. Been used in a bunch of films.

"Lead follow or get the hell out of the way". George Patton.

"The tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time with the blood of patriots and tyrants". Thomas Jefferson.

Guess you can tell movies aren't my big thing.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Now, I don't wanna kill you, and you don't wanna be dead. (Silverado)


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## SlippyJenkins (Dec 15, 2015)

"Who, that little guy? I wouldn't worry about that little guy." -Thorny, Super Troopers


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

If she wants to play lumberjack she's got to learn to handle her end of the log

Clint Eastwood the Enforcer


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Runner up - 

Excuse me captain I know this may sound silly but can you fly ?
Nope, never had a lesson!

Clint Eastwood Magnum Force


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

Kentucky fried movie , fist full of yen
Loo: And who are they?

Dr. Klahn: Refuse, found in waterfront bars.

Loo: Shanghaied?

Dr. Klahn: Just lost drunken men who don't know where they are and no longer care.

Prisoner #1: Where are we?

Prisoner #2: I don't care!

Loo: And these?

Dr. Klahn: These are lost drunken men who don't know where they are, but do care! And these are men who know where they are and care, but don't drink.

Prisoner #3: I don't know who I am!

Prisoner #4: Yeah. and I don't drink.

Dr. Klahn: Guards!

[moves prisoners]

Dr. Klahn: Do you care?

Prisoner #5: No.

Dr. Klahn: Put this man in cell #1, and give him a drink.

Guard: What do you drink?

Prisoner #5: I don't care.
ok i think this counts more of a script then quote


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

"A hell of a price to pay for being stylish." As true today.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

star trek Klingon quotes ,newer shows
A fool and his head are soon parted
A leader is judged not by the length of his reign but by the decisions he makes.
A sharp knife is nothing without a sharp eye. 
If you cannot control yourself, you cannot command others 
The enemy of my enemy is the enemy I'll kill last.
If winning is not important, why keep score?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

My two favorite quotes from history are when JFK said "it shall be the policy of this nation to regard any missile launched from Cuba against any nation in the western hemisphere to be an attack by the Soviet Union on the United States" my other favorite is the Russian premiere talking about pulling a knot of state aggression tighter.


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

?


----------



## Wallimiyama (Oct 18, 2012)

"Leave 'em. Buzzards gotta eat. Same as worms." - Outlaw Jose Wales


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Scent of a Woman: "I'm too old, I'm too tired and I'm too Fokking Blind!"


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

"Shitters full" - Cousin Eddie Christmas Vacation


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> "Shitters full" - Cousin Eddie Christmas Vacation


An you have won the internet!


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

"Go ahead,make my day." Clint Eastwood,Dirty Harry.


----------



## Cheesewiz (Nov 16, 2012)

There's a passage that I got memorized, seems appropiate for this situation: Ezekiel 25,17. "The path of the righteous man is beset of all sides by the iniquities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil me. Blessed is he who, in the name of the charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know my name is the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon thee.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

They also said artificial sweeteners were safe, there were WMDs in Iraq and Anna Nicole married for love. Shooter.

That;s the one I like today.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Cheeze Wiz's is also wayyyyyy up on my list!


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

I'll be back. The Terminator

No matter where you go, there you are. Mad Max 

Kill them all and let God sort them out. Don't remember


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

What did you do?! Chris Farley- Tommyboy

So you're telling me there's a chance....YEAH! Jim Carrey- Dumb and Dumber

Old enough to know your ass is in a sling, Bob. Clint Eastwood- Space Cowboys

*Man's got a right to protect his property and his life, and we ain't lettin' no rancher or his lawman take either. Robert Duvall- Open Range*

A man's trust is a valuable thing Button. You don't want to lose it for a handful of cards. Robert Duvall- Open Range

Cause I'm a nasty muthafu**a! Eddie Murphy- Life (that movie is full of hilarious quotes)


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

darsk20 said:


> An you have won the internet!


Thank you, thank you. But I must share this award with that nutball Randy Quaid for delivering the line so perfectly.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Clint Eastwood, . . . 

Get 3 coffins ready, . . . my mistake, 4............

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Tombstone is my favorite movie and is full if great quotes, my favorite is "it's not about revenge, it's about the reckoning" and "tell Curly I'm coming after him and hell's coming with me" and of course "I'll be your huckleberry"


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Badges? We ain't got no badges, we don't need no stinking badges. (Mexican outlaw trying to trick Charleston Heston)


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

6811 said:


> Badges? We ain't got no badges, we don't need no stinking badges. (Mexican outlaw trying to trick Charleston Heston)


...Humphrey Bogart


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

There just isn't any way I could call one quote my favorite, about any Clint Eastwood movie is chucked full of great ones. A lot already mentioned, here's a couple, I thought I'd throw in:


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Apocalypse Now Napalm Son


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Skin it..go ahead, skin that Smoke Wagon and see what happens!


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

The Longest Day 
Brigadier General Norman Cota: I don't have to tell you the story. You all know it. Only two kinds of people are gonna stay on this beach: those that are already dead and those that are gonna die. Now get off your butts. You guys are the Fighting 29th.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

"Well he should have armed himself if he's going to decorate his saloon with my friend.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Plumb mad dog mean......


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

"Everybody's gotta die sometime Red"


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

What do you want me to do? Draw you a picture? Spell it out?


----------



## Mozingo (Oct 9, 2015)

We are going to WIN WHISKEY INDIAN NOVEMBER!!- Major Payne (Damon Wayne's)


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

"Excuse me while I whip this out" Blazing Saddles

"Stewardess I speak Jive" Airplane

"Your balls are showing" Ace Ventura

"We've got bush" Dudley "booger" Dawson, Revenge of the Nerds 

"This is my rifle. There are many like it, but this one is mine.My rifle is my best friend. It is my life. I must master it as I must master my life.My rifle, without me, is useless. Without my rifle, I am useless. I must fire my rifle true. I must shoot straighter than my enemy who is trying to kill me. I must shoot him before he shoots me. I will..." Full Metal Jacket.. Rifleman's Creed


----------



## Quietsurvivalist (Apr 26, 2015)

Platoon- Sgt Elias ( Willem Defoe ) " Troop, you are carrying too much shit"

Good advice for most BOB builders as well


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Once upon a time in the west, and lonesome dove. Plenty in both movies. Seems folks here are fans of westerns. Also, any of the triloglies, such as the good the bad and the ugly. Had some great writers back then!


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

"I feel I have been deprived of critical, need to know, information. I am completely out of ammunition" (slumps down on running board of truck with bewildered look on face), "This has never happened to me before". Burt Gummer, Aftershocks, Tremors II.


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

Gunner's Mate said:


> "Well he should have armed himself if he's going to decorate his saloon with my friend.


I have this movie but I only watch this seen over and over again.


----------



## RUSH25 (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

"Get away from her you bitch!" 
Sigourney Weaver in aliens (right before she goes mano a mano with the queen and kicks her alien arse out the airlock.)

"Good...bad...Im the guy with the gun."
Do i even hafta say where that one came from?


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

"Governments don't live together. People live together. With governments you don't always get a fair word or a fair fight. Well, I'm here to give you either one or get either one from you." - Josey Wales

I should have excluded Clint Eastwood and John Wayne. Everything those guys said was epic. I'm surprised that no one has quoted another one of my favorite actors, Charles Bronson.






[3 bad guys with 3 horses]
Him: You bring a horse for me?
Bad Guy: Looks like we're shy one horse. [laughs]
Him: [shakes head "no"] You brought two too many.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I had to search around to find it, . . . but another of my favorites, . . .

Hombre, with Paul Newman, . . . bad guy robs a stage with Newman on it, . . . remembers he had sworn to kill Newman next time they met, . . . Newman smokes him as he remembers his threat.

Hombre was a dark movie for me, . . . one of those "yeah, . . . I know some folks like that one, . . . sure do", . . . movies. 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Miracle; 1980 US Men's Hockey Win over the Soviets;

Great moments... are born from great opportunity. And that's what you have here, tonight, boys. That's what you've earned here tonight. One game. If we played 'em ten times, they might win nine. But not this game. Not tonight. Tonight, we skate with them. Tonight, we stay with them. And we shut them down because we can! Tonight, WE are the greatest hockey team in the world. You were born to be hockey players. Every one of you. And you were meant to be here tonight. This is your time. Their time is done. It's over. I'm sick and tired of hearing about what a great hockey team the Soviets have. Screw 'em. This is your time. Now go out there and take it.

Miracle Clip - IMDb


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

The speech by Bullet Tooth Tony


----------



## Visper (Jun 15, 2015)

"They mostly come at night. Mostly."

"Stay Frosty"

Can you tell my favorite all time movie? >.>


----------

